# Shark Performance



## MJ05LLY (May 23, 2011)

Quick question, for the paid members.

Do we get a club discount with this company on mapping? I'm confused as our site homepage says we do so after deciding they were close and best option with the price and additional discount I gave them a ring to be told it was a Christmas discount?

Because either the home page should not say we get this privilege or they are lying to me and are not sure what offers they have for members.

http://www.ttoc.co.uk/index.php?option= ... Itemid=143


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Do you know who you spoke to there?


----------



## MJ05LLY (May 23, 2011)

Nem said:


> Do you know who you spoke to there?


Not sure, I don't think they mentioned their name when they answered. But couldn't swear on that! Not really something I pay attention too though I really should.

I take it the deal should still be in place?

Thank you for taking the time to investigate too. Matt


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I've not been told it's not still available.

Give them a call back and ask to speak to Ben, or at least check with Ben if they can offer this discount.

If for any reason they say it's not available I'll get in touch and see what's going on.

How local to them are you anyway? Local enough to come along to the east mids meets?


----------



## MJ05LLY (May 23, 2011)

Nem said:


> I've not been told it's not still available.
> 
> Give them a call back and ask to speak to Ben, or at least check with Ben if they can offer this discount.
> 
> ...


I will give them a ring later on today and let you know what he says if I get chance.
As for local, I'm other side am a in South Yorkshire which isn't that far at all really


----------



## Pikeyboy (Mar 4, 2014)

Good idea I'm interested too


----------

